# Update on NINONG



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey All,

Our beloved NINONG passed away on July 30th due to complications with aspiration pneumonia.

*Alvin George Davis Jr. Obituary*











> Alvin George Davis, Jr. of Ponchatoula, LA, age 78, died on Saturday July 30, 2016 in Hammond, LA. A retired automotive finance manager and a native of New Orleans, LA. He lived several years in the San Francisco, CA. area. He served in the Louisiana and Texas National Guard. He was preceded in death by his parents Alvin George Davis, Sr. and Florence Hargis Moore and his brother Russell George Davis. Survivors include his sister Jean Davis Ohler, Betty Bilnoski and brother-in-law Foy Bilnoski; as well as several loving nieces, nephews and godchildren. Funeral services will be private.
> 
> http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/th...tuary.aspx?n=Alvin-George-Davis&pid=180934688


I never met him, but he and I talked almost daily. Such a solid guy and I miss him dearly. He was such a value add to the community and will be missed by so many.

RIP NINONG


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

My goodness. What a loss to our beloved community. Rest in peace, Ninong.


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow. No way


----------



## piokor06 (Jul 5, 2016)

That's awful to hear. I'm somewhat new to this community, but I was able to see some of Ninong's posts. He was obviously very passionate and was always helpful to everyone. It's sad to hear he passed away.


----------



## mwatt128 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear of the passing of Ninong, it was a pleasure reading his post!

May he rest in peace Ninong.


----------



## ortoLANparty (Jun 22, 2016)

What?! Such sad news. He made so many informative posts here, and helped many of us, directly or indirectly... Wow. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

This is sad, sad news. Thanks for letting us know, david. I was worried about him as I had not chatted with him via PM since the 22nd and had reached out.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

So sad to hear of his passing. He and I had some spirited debates and also great camaraderie around providing the Bimmerfest community with as much information as we could.

He won't be replaced, and never be forgotten. 

I'd like to offer the idea that we rename the Ask-A-Dealer Forum to the Ninong Ask-A-Dealer Forum in his honor.

Rest in peace sir.

Michael at Seattle


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

mjbrown62 said:


> i'd like to offer the idea that we rename the ask-a-dealer forum to the ninong ask-a-dealer forum in his honor.
> 
> Michael at seattle


+1


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Very sad news.

Rest in peace Ninong


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

What???????

My condolences to his family and friends...


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

RIP Ninong. He added some great conversation and questions to the forum. Best wishes for his family.


----------



## zoombie99 (Mar 27, 2012)

That is tragic. I liked his posts and his perspective. He will be missed.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Terrible news. I got the first pneumonia shot last year and will get the second of two this year. Look into it.


----------



## Dennisis (Oct 1, 2013)

Unbelievable - just like that. :dunno:

Here's to you... :beerchug:


----------



## Yinzer (Jul 21, 2014)

Man thats so sad. We lost one of the best guys on this forum.

RIP


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

George and I became quite good "pen pals"; he will be dearly missed. RIP


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

ortoLANparty said:


> What?! Such sad news. He made so many informative posts here, and helped many of us, directly or indirectly... Wow. My condolences to his family and friends.


+1!! He spent a lot of his personal time researching, verifying, and providing so much helpful information to the community. I will certainly miss reading his posts.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Very, very sad news. I loved reading his posts. He will be missed.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Terrible news... great guy and contributed a lot to the 'fest. I invariably enjoyed his "wall of text" posts...

RIP


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

RIP. Very sad.


----------



## dpod25 (Jan 31, 2015)

This is sad, my condolences to his family. Ninong certainly was committed to the BMW brand and you could tell his dedication to the Bimmerfest community through his posts. I can only imagine how long he spent in forming each of his detailed posts. I don't know if we will see anyone like him again. :bow:


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

MJBrown62 said:


> So sad to hear of his passing. He and I had some spirited debates and also great camaraderie around providing the Bimmerfest community with as much information as we could.
> 
> He won't be replaced, and never be forgotten.
> 
> ...


I second that suggestion. Ninomg was a huge part of this forum, and it would be disappointing to have him slip away from our community as a nameless, albeit, well known member. He deserves to be recognized. What was his real name and age? May he ride in a high performance chariot to his final resting place.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

BravoMikeWiskey said:


> What was his real name and age? May he ride in a high performance chariot to his final resting place.


We're seeking out some information and hope to confirm it soon.

~M~


----------



## BravoMikeWiskey (May 28, 2007)

MJBrown62 said:


> We're seeking out some information and hope to confirm it soon.
> 
> ~M~


With his family's permission, we could pay tribute to Ninong by renaming this forum with Ninong's real name. His contributions were considerable, it would be a fitting gesture.


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow! Very sad to hear of Ninong's passing. My condolences to his family. 

I always appreciate his helpfulness and vast knowledge. He will definitely be missed.


----------



## 12 Handicap (Nov 1, 2015)

This sucks, he will be missed .


----------



## reitmc (May 19, 2016)

This is terribly sad, what a great loss. Condolences to his family.

I agree to rename.


----------



## angler (Aug 12, 2008)

mjbrown62 said:


> so sad to hear of his passing.
> 
> He won't be replaced, and never be forgotten.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sad to hear!! Will be deeply missed rip!!


----------



## soheilk (Feb 23, 2015)

Damn, I've learned so many things from reading his posts in the past year and a half that I've been here. My condolences to his family and friends and may he rest in peace.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

MJBrown62 said:


> We're seeking out some information and hope to confirm it soon.
> 
> ~M~


I hope we can pass on to his family how much we appreciated him here, and how much he helped everyone. It was clear that he was passionate about the cars, and the process of acquiring them. He was a man who spent most of his entire life in the auto industry, and then, in his retirement, continued to help people with information.. on cars, and the process of purchasing / leasing etc.

I hope we are somehow able to do that. Really appreciate you guys for looking into it.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

dkreidel said:


> George and I became quite good "pen pals"; he will be dearly missed. RIP


Thanks for posting his first name, he never wanted anyone to know his name. He and I had been talking about his on going back issues and knew he was going to have surgery again.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

RIP my Friend you will be missed.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Feb 17, 2008)

What sad news, this is a great loss. Does anybody know if he is survived by loved ones or dependents who may need help or assistance?


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

BMWBig6 said:


> What sad news, this is a great loss. Does anybody know if he is survived by loved ones or dependents who may need help or assistance?


From the communications we had which was just 2 weeks ago it doesn't appear he was currently married. He has a Daughter


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Very sad news indeed


----------



## gnuf (Feb 4, 2013)

Very sad to hear. He added a lot to this community.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

OH damn, that is terrible - a really good guy.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow, such a loss. I loved his insights. He is the benchmark for a great member in this forum I think. Polite, knowledge, willing to help, even if a poster didn't want help, never condsending. Don't think I ever saw him get upset at anyone.

It is crazy to think about how many people he helped and touched, especially on an Internet forum about things nobody ever really needs.

Farewell!


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Condolences to his family. A loss to the BMW community as well.


----------



## LRISR (Jul 5, 2013)

Omg this is terrible news. RIP he was such a great asset to this forum.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh noooo.

So sad. When I saw his posting drop off I had a bad feeling....

Condolences to his family-

He will be deeply missed.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

Bummer. He was certainly a special contributor here, unending patience and detailed posts. He often answered in such depth I wondered if he had a folder of canned historical responses on various subjects.


----------



## rjc89 (Jul 18, 2016)

So sad. RIP and best wishes to his family, I didn't know him well either but enjoyed his posts and could tell he was clearly someone who wanted to help people. He will be missed!


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

That is horrible. He was such a knowledgeable and generous contributor. Life is indeed fragile. RIP.


----------



## BMWE84E71 (Jun 26, 2014)

Very sad to hear.

My condolences to his friends and families.

He was passionate about automobile (especially BMW) and wanted to help people. I learned a lot from his postings. 

Rest in peace.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

That is a terrible news, I am shocked. My condolences to his family and friends.
I personally have learned so much from him. This community is going to miss him.

RIP.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

duplicate


----------



## Victor_G (Aug 3, 2015)

So sad. RIP Ninong.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Folks-

While I can appreciate the sentiment of renaming a forum, perhaps we might consider something else...

How about a single thread with "The Best of Ninong" posts? This could be a goto/sticky for people grappling with purchases, leases, dealer issues....

People could self-post in this... like "here is an example of leasing negotiations" and then they link to a ninong thread or post. or "Here is an example of how to deal with taxes when you do an out of state lease"..so it would be a best of' thread that is built by the members. Members would be responsible for curating the examples, setting up the descriptions and posting them.

Just an idea..... any feedback?

A


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Folks-

While I can appreciate the sentiment of renaming a forum, perhaps we might consider something else...

How about a single thread with "The Best of Ninong" posts? This could be a goto/sticky for people grappling with purchases, leases, dealer issues....

People could self-post in this... like "here is an example of leasing negotiations" and then they link to a ninong thread or post. or "Here is an example of how to deal with taxes when you do an out of state lease"..so it would be a best of' thread that is built by the members. Members would be responsible for curating the examples, setting up the descriptions and posting them.

Just an idea..... any feedback?

A


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

ard said:


> Folks-
> 
> While I can appreciate the sentiment of renaming a forum, perhaps we might consider something else...
> 
> ...


I like this idea... I was trying to think of a way to somehow preserve some of this knowledge he has imparted on us. This would work if people who he helped with a specific issue (such as me with the car buyback) posted a brief synopsis of the issue and a link to the thread (and maybe the relevant post number of the thread to check out).

+1 from me for that idea


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

And if it can be a sticky, it will be easy to find.

Michael


----------



## bimmerbuff (May 27, 2004)

Horrible news. A great person has been lost. Condolences to his family and friends beyond Bimmerfest.

I had spoken at length with him about his time in the automotive business. He was full of great insight and awesome stories and was always so helpful to everyone on the forums.

In pace requiescat.


----------



## pmacd55 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is so sad. So much knowledge and he was so eloquent ... would love to see anything on this board to honor him.


----------



## AngeloGabriel (May 2, 2016)

Rest in peace Ninong aka Godfather. I did not know him personally, but I enjoyed reading his informative posts.


----------



## NatiD82 (May 31, 2016)

Sad news! He's been very insightful to so many, R.I.P


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

pmacd55 said:


> this is so sad. So much knowledge and he was so eloquent ... Would love to see anything on this board to honor him.


+1


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I did a quick search, but didn't find anything related to this topic....
> 
> ...


My sincere condolences on his departure. He was like a living wiki. I don't know how to explain this but it feels like I'm missing a family member. RIP.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

MJBrown62 said:


> So sad to hear of his passing. He and I had some spirited debates and also great camaraderie around providing the Bimmerfest community with as much information as we could.
> 
> He won't be replaced, and never be forgotten.
> 
> ...


Great idea.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Such a stand-up guy. RIP Ninong.
Many hadn't met him but he felt like old friends to all of us.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Such a stand-up guy. RIP Ninong.
Many hadn't met him but he felt like old friend to all of us.


----------



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

A very rare and respected man. It's too bad that his obit didn't/couldn't list the thousands on this site who will miss him.


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

I still can't believe how frequently he comes up. Every search I do - the definitive answer came from him.


----------



## kenhamm (May 29, 2008)

I just logged on and went to ask a dealer for no other reason than I was bored and I see this. I did not know George but always read with great interest his responses and insight. I have learned so much from this forum and him. RIP sir. We have lost an incredible resource, I am saddened by this news. Go Giants and Niners! I love German Chocolate Cake.


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

This is truly sad news, I will miss reading Ninong's insightful posts. The only consolation I take in his passing is knowing that he made a difference. We will all die someday, but only a select few can say that they made a positive differce in the world, and Ninong is definitely in that select group.

My condolences to his family for their loss. Rest in peace Mr. Davis.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow, I've only been a member a short time and have been away while traveling only to read this when I return! What horrible horrible news. Ninong helped everyone; at least if you asked a question Ninong had the answer. I don't know what should be done to memorialize him, but it should be something! Maybe an annual "Ninong Most Helpful Post/Person" kind of award since he went out of his way to be helpful to everyone. He will be missed.

RIP Ninong


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

Sad to lose a stalwart of the community. As said above, he will live on with his many posts to help his fellow Bimmerfesters. Condolences to his niece and other family members. He sounds like an incredible guy.


----------



## NorthNJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I always enjoy reading his post (debates) and the his willingness to help just about everyone. Condolences to his family and friends. His input around here will be dearly missed.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

I can certainly echo what others have already said. When I learned of the news it was like losing a friend. He always respectfully responded to my posts and inquiries with his vast experience and perspective regarding his years with BMW.

While it looks like I am now out of the woods after encouraging test results that I just got back today, I was rather ill when I heard of his passing and it struck me how fragile life can be.

It sounds like Ninong lived life to the fullest until at least close to the end (his last post on one of the threads I followed was just 10 days before his passing) so for that I am grateful.


----------



## Jerseyal (Mar 9, 2013)

RIP Ninong. You were the best of this forum, and You will be dearly missed.


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

Well crap, this is sad 

RIP Ninong, RIP man


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

Double post,


----------



## Majolo71 (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm so very sorry to see this news, and sorry to be finding out so late. Funny thing is, I haven't been on the forum in a while and just popped on to read some of Ninong's answers. He was like the Dear Abby of the forum. 

I joined Bimmerfest earlier this year as I was planning on finally getting my first BMW. I got impatient waiting for the 440i to come out, so I made a slight impulse purchase on a beautiful Saturday in June...a Mustang Convertible. I've never been great at negotiating, but this time I did pretty well because I applied everything I had learned on this forum, and most of that having come from Ninong. So many times I would click on a thread just to read Ninong's response. I haven't been keeping up with the forum since I've been out of the car market (and didn't become a BMW owner-yet), but I've been checking in every once in a while because I very much enjoyed this forum, and especially Ninong's contributions. I've actually told my friends about him and how great his advice was. 

My heartfelt condolences to his family, friends, and all of the Bimmerfesters that he touched. May you rest in piece, Sir.


----------



## Majolo71 (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm so very sorry to see this news, and sorry to be finding out so late. Funny thing is, I haven't been on the forum in a while and just popped on to read some of Ninong's answers. He was like the Dear Abby of the forum. 

I joined Bimmerfest earlier this year as I was planning on finally getting my first BMW. I got impatient waiting for the 440i to come out, so I made a slight impulse purchase on a beautiful Saturday in June...a Mustang Convertible. I've never been great at negotiating, but this time I did pretty well because I applied everything I had learned on this forum, and most of that having come from Ninong. So many times I would click on a thread just to read Ninong's response. I haven't been keeping up with the forum since I've been out of the car market (and didn't become a BMW owner-yet), but I've been checking in every once in a while because I very much enjoyed this forum, and especially Ninong's contributions. I've actually told my friends about him and how great his advice was. 

My heartfelt condolences to his family, friends, and all of the Bimmerfesters that he touched. May you rest in piece, Sir.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Sad news, always enjoyed reading his posts. RIP Ninong.


----------



## g8orscott (Jun 4, 2015)

He seemed like a great person, and was definitely one of the most informative members of this or any Internet forum. RIP.


----------



## sampatel1 (Sep 8, 2015)

*RIP Ninong*

I popped in today after a hiatus and was opening up threads to read Ninong's answers and then see this. Ninong will be dearly remembered on this group. His knowledge was beyond compare and I doubt anyone will ever fit in his shoes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2016)

So sad. Prayers to his family. RIP NINONG.


----------

